# Have you had many shirtless passengers?



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


I used to drive all the Beaches on SoCal ( I'm doing Grubhub now), in the daytime. So, with beaches in the daytime, especially during the summer, every once in while, a guy wihtout a shirt would climb in. however, I stopped working beaches for one reason:

SAND.

**** sand.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I used to drive all the Beaches on SoCal ( I'm doing Grubhub now), in the daytime. So, with beaches in the daytime, especially during the summer, every once in while, a guy wihtout a shirt would climb in. however, I stopped working beaches for one reason:
> 
> SAND.
> 
> @@@@ sand.


Sand sucks. The only thing worse, back-sweat.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Not a lot because I won't allow it. Had to stop a few young men from getting in. Don't want their sweaty, dirty back skin all over my seats.

The only time I allowed it was because it was late, they were drunk, and really needed to get home. Besides, she said she would give me a good tip in the app!!! I mean c'mon, you have to help where you can. :biggrin:


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

No. Way.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Only once, when there was a Pride festival. Beware of glitter!


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

On any given weekend where it is warm and not raining I get a few tubers and kayakers. They put in a few miles to the south (the French Broad River flows north) and then they get out one at one of the boat ramps and then call RS to get them back to their cars. 

Actually get more young women in bikinis than guys.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> [email protected]@@@ sand.





UberBeemer said:


> Sand sucks. The only thing worse, back-sweat.


In a cab,neither are a big deal. The rubber floors on the cab allow a Dust Buster® to make short work of sand. The vinyl covered seats allow Spray Nine and paper towels to make short work of back sweat. The back sweat is a bit gross, but, I spray the disinfectant on the hands, as well.

Cloth seats and carpet floors would compel me to decline sand jobs and NO shirt; NO WAY. Fortunately, in the Capital of Your Nation, we do not have beaches. We do have people from time to time who do not have a shirt, but, NO shirt, NO WAY, even if you are female.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


So how was the party? Were you hung over the next day?&#128514;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I would say at least 9 out of 10 women attempt to enter my car topless. Evidently my profile pic is pretty arousing. I have to refuse them service though, because I'm always paranoid we'll drive past my place and it'll blow up my home life. Ubin' ain't easy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I haven't and that would be uncomfortable.

Guys are sweaty. Rando's leaving their juices all over my car. No thanks.


ariel5466 said:


> Beware of glitter!


I dont see an issue w/that















>


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Most of the shirtless males
were overdue for a shower
Theres been a real drought
of topless females though
Cant anyone get it
raining titties in my car????


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Only once, when there was a Pride festival. Beware of glitter!


Thats why I avoid Comic Con down here at all costs. Still cleaning out glitter from 2016 Comic Con. Glitter is a car interiors worst nightmare.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont see an issue w/that


How do you have a daughter yet not know how difficult glitter is to clean up? &#128523;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> How do you have a daughter yet not know how difficult glitter is to clean up? &#128523;


Daughters? The glitter is mine &#128527;

My 2000s butterfly &#129419; hair clip secret is out, I can admit to pairing it with pink blush and literal jar of glitter for eye shadow.

Now a bigger fan of shinny red, gold. If it ain't sparkling, I ain't living ☺


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Not very many. Only up around Lake Tahoe. The problem with the shirtless passengers in my experience is that they have also usually been soaked like they just crawled out of a pool, and then got into my car.

I did have a woman passenger once take her shirt off at the end of the ride and show me her boobs.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> The problem with the shirtless passengers in my experience is that they have also usually been soaked like they just crawled out of a pool, and then got into my car.


Thats not water &#129397;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I did have a woman passenger once take her shirt off at the end of the ride and show me her boobs.


Yea, me too!
She had a set of store-boughts installed about eight weeks before and had just left her docs office for the final check up. She said she was fine.
I just nodded and she said, "Wanna see them?"
I smiled and said, "Sure."

She was proud of them, and I could see why. There were spectacular and I said so. I said that I had a GF that had a set installed and they were are hard as a brick. She said, "Oh no, not these. Feel. See if they feel natural." Well, I live to serve, so ... and yea. Firm but not hard, had some bounce.
I told her that her boobs were "Certified Uber approved."

And, no, she didn't tip.
And, no, I didn't mention this to Mrs. UB. (who has spectacular naturals)


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> And, no, I didn't mention this to Mrs. UB.


She'll know if I tag her &#128520;&#128523;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> She'll know if I tag her &#128520;&#128523;


Her account has been permanently closed.
We don't know why (as usual).


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, me too!
> She had a set of store-boughts installed about eight weeks before and had just left her docs office for the final check up. She said she was fine.
> I just nodded and she said, "Wanna see them?"
> I smiled and said, "Sure."
> ...


Yea the technology advanced greatly in a short span of time. I want to say from the mid 90s to the late 90s. 1st girl I dated who had them, they felt like small basketballs, rock hard and felt like they were gonna pop when I was on too of her. 2nd girl about 5 years later had them and they felt fine.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a strict unbending rule that no men allowed in my car without shirts. I am fair though. No women allowed with shirts.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I haven't and that would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Guys are sweaty. Rando's leaving their juices all over my car. No thanks.
> 
> ...


I vacced my car this morning to start a new week and there was glitter in the back from drunk girl.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

had a young lady one night start to remove her sweater and shirt,i said miss what are you doing? she said i'm hot and i'd like the air conditioning on but uber says i'm not supposed to talk to the driver. i said if you'd like the a/c on just ask and if you'd like to talk feel free to talk. had pride people try to get in shirtless but i said no,you have glitter on please put on a shirt


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


Well I was wondering what the heck this was about. . .. .. . then read the post and was "Ok, thank god . .. did not know where this was going but makes sense in a town that has beaches. .. .

and No I havent had any .. . .



ariel5466 said:


> She'll know if I tag her &#128520;&#128523;


Is it evil to say I was thinking the same thing. . .. .. ? Not that I would. . .but was a fun thought


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

evad77 said:


> had a young lady one night start to remove her sweater and shirt,i said miss what are you doing? she said i'm hot and i'd like the air conditioning on but uber says i'm not supposed to talk to the driver. i said if you'd like the a/c on just ask and if you'd like to talk feel free to talk. had pride people try to get in shirtless but i said no,you have glitter on please put on a shirt


Uber says not to talk to the driver? Wtf?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> So how was the party? Were you hung over the next day?&#128514;


I was wondering if he woke up sore?

Bumbershoot 2018! ( Big music festival here in Seattle DT) It was hip hop night and had a solid line up of last decades rap stars.

End of the concert end of my night I go XL only and set DF for north toward home. I pull a 6X surge ride from the north side of the Seattle center. I call and arrange a pick up point, and they are on board with the short walk It is starting to rain.
I turn the corner in still heavy traffic with them on the phone. They are 1 block ahead of me and the rain is starting to really come down. I see them on the opposite corner as I am talking to them. There are six mostly naked women standing there. Wet and shivering , burnt out from partying and coming down hard naked. Or at least as naked as you can be while wearing rags of threads that are now sopping wet. All Zombies or very young Millennial girls 3 of who pulled the soggy t shirt material off over their heads ( I think one just ripped it off) as they climbed into my rig. The Busty brunette who is now completely topless and quite honestly bottomless as well is the ride order, and asks me why so expensive to head back to the UW? I explain surge while they huddle up and turn up the heat.

Other than that they were no fun. Cold, hung over or coming down and kinda grumpy, I dropped them at a house near sorority row, and admired the views as they piled out of my rig. 13 minutes and $65. with lots of Zombie cookie.

I dropped to accepting all rides and caught a nice ride north 18 miles to halfway home.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> SAND.
> 
> @@@@ sand


Ok Anakin...







.








But seriously... at least you can vacuum sand. Glitter though... you'll still be finding it until the day you get rid of the car!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


Nice. Sweaty possibly Covid 19 infected bodily fluids touching the leather seats. Just the description is enough to make anyone cringe. I'll need to take a page from you and get a sign: "No shirt, no service". Last time I checked nudity was still a crime, and semi nudity is not acceptable either. :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

None actually in 7K rides.

I've got black leather seats you see..........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

evad77 said:


> had pride people try to get in shirtless but i said no,you have glitter on please put on a shirt


LoL @ 'pride people'.
And, glitter is evil. It should be outlawed.
Ever get a piece of glitter in your eye?



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Last time I checked nudity was still a crime


Yes, it is on the books.

But, it is also a crime to go to church. 
But not to go to a likker store.
Crime to go to a neighbors house for dinner.
But not to burn your neighbors business down.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly.


Flamboyantly?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I did have a woman passenger once take her shirt off at the end of the ride and show me her boobs.


My second week of Ubering the 8pm to 4am weekend drunk shift a young woman took off her shirt to show me her new nipple piercing. I thought dam....this job is going to be fun!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Seamus said:


> My second week of Ubering the 8pm to 4am weekend drunk shift a young woman took off her shirt to show me her new nipple piercing. I thought dam....this job is going to be fun!


She set you up for false hope!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never had a guy ride shirtless. But there've been a couple that I wanted to rip their shirts off of them.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


What is this world coming to? Next thing you know even stores will start with this no shirt, no shoes, no service crap....


----------



## Acid Rain (Aug 25, 2020)

Only time I'll blast ac is when they have no shirts. Be my guest


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


None after more than 4000 rides.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

goneubering said:


> None after more than 4000 rides.


As others have written, I think this would only happen if you're in a city by a beach. Across Uber, lyft, taxi, I've had tens of thousands of riders, and believe it or not this was my first one!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Seamus said:


> My second week of Ubering the 8pm to 4am weekend drunk shift a young woman took off her shirt to show me her new nipple piercing. I thought dam....this job is going to be fun!


@Seamus, yours is what a red blooded hetero Uber driver dreams of right? That actually happened to me once too, during the drunk shift, lol!



Coachman said:


> I've never had a guy ride shirtless. But there've been a couple that I wanted to rip their shirts off of them.


@Coachman, LOL. Yours was an epic reply! Cheers mate! Indeed some pax have leaned hard on my ability to be patient and understanding.



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Flamboyantly?
> View attachment 502026


@LyftUberFuwabolewa my friend, HAHA! Working RS during the gay pride parade in Chicago is quite memorable yes? I remember one pax was actually handing out condoms with his name and phone number on the back! Written with a Sharpie marker no less. And there are so many funny flamboyant outfits up and down Clark Street in Chicago by Belmont Ave. You can say definitely that gay men/women have a thing for fashion as the picture you put up shows!



ANT 7 said:


> None actually in 7K rides.
> 
> I've got black leather seats you see..........


@ANT 7, I am guessing that you may not live in a city by the beach. If you do, then maybe by the 10,000th ride you may have one. But... my supposition is that as your profile pic shows (a pic of James Bond), then you may shoot them lol...before you allow their naked backs on your black leather seats right?



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Nice. Sweaty possibly Covid 19 infected bodily fluids touching the leather seats. Just the description is enough to make anyone cringe. I'll need to take a page from you and get a sign: "No shirt, no service". Last time I checked nudity was still a crime, and semi nudity is not acceptable either. :frown: :frown: :frown:


@Gone_in_60_seconds my friend, indeed... I paused and hesitated a long while before I gave in and let them in without shirts on. It was sort of gross to look at for me, and as you said it was not sanitary.



Amos69 said:


> I was wondering if he woke up sore?
> 
> Bumbershoot 2018! ( Big music festival here in Seattle DT) It was hip hop night and had a solid line up of last decades rap stars.
> 
> ...


@Amos69 my friend! LMAO! No, I am not gay (not that there is anything wrong with that! "Seinfeld reference"). But thanks for your very interesting story buddy! That was a fascinating read! And you got a great fare AND some great views!



SleelWheels said:


> I vacced my car this morning to start a new week and there was glitter in the back from drunk girl.


My brother in Chicago @SleelWheels, indeed I have had to get glitter off my back seat many times from drunk girls. It is tough to get off! And you can't really see it when they leave the car at night. Too dark.



mch said:


> Yea the technology advanced greatly in a short span of time. I want to say from the mid 90s to the late 90s. 1st girl I dated who had them, they felt like small basketballs, rock hard and felt like they were gonna pop when I was on too of her. 2nd girl about 5 years later had them and they felt fine.


My brother @mch! That is just too funny. Indeed the implants have gotten better with time!



Cvillegordo said:


> No. Way.


@Cvillegordo, perfect response! Curt and to the point! I was a bit of a softie when it comes to pax. I was unprepared until I looked up and saw the shirtless men. Maybe from now on I'll have my guard up.



ariel5466 said:


> Only once, when there was a Pride festival. Beware of glitter!


Sister @ariel5466, love it! Glitter is a problem...



mch said:


> So how was the party? Were you hung over the next day?&#128514;


My brother @mch, LMAO! That was a good one. Made me chuckle...



Mkang14 said:


> I haven't and that would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Guys are sweaty. Rando's leaving their juices all over my car. No thanks.
> 
> ...


My cherished sister @Mkang14! Where do you get all these incredibly funny epic gifs? Lol, I want that site link NOW!



CJfrom619 said:


> Thats why I avoid Comic Con down here at all costs. Still cleaning out glitter from 2016 Comic Con. Glitter is a car interiors worst nightmare.


@CJfrom619 my fellow brother from CA! AHAHA! Thanks for reminding me of good crazy funny times! Yes, Comic Con even here in Chicago by Rosemont is just INCREDIBLY FUNNY... and FULL of so much GLITTER! Thanks for triggering my memory! I love how you said you are STILL cleaning out the glitter from 2016!



Mkang14 said:


> Thats not water &#129397;


Sister @Mkang14, you could write a humorous news column. Perfect funny rejoinder...


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


I have probably had more than I realize at this point, with the vast majority of some ~9k trips being handled from 12AM-6AM. Still, one ride in particular came to mind... Denver, CO to Golden, CO (roughly a dozen miles), circa 9AM on a Sunday morning. Three pax, two of which were female. Their male counterpart managed to render them voluntarily "shirtless," (aka: topless girls!). I must admit- 'Twas rather interesting as we drove past the "headed to church [early] crowd," and had stares coming from a few nearby vehicles (on a freeway). Alas, the best view belonged to Your's Truly, as the wildest of the bunch rode shotgun. &#128513;&#128563;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In a cab,neither are a big deal. The rubber floors on the cab allow a Dust Buster® to make short work of sand. The vinyl covered seats allow Spray Nine and paper towels to make short work of back sweat. The back sweat is a bit gross, but, I spray the disinfectant on the hands, as well.
> 
> Cloth seats and carpet floors would compel me to decline sand jobs and NO shirt; NO WAY. Fortunately, in the Capital of Your Nation, we do not have beaches. We do have people from time to time who do not have a shirt, but, NO shirt, NO WAY, even if you are female.


You'd turn down shirtless females? Well, I had a bottomless female, and I didn't kick her out of my cab.

top that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You'd turn down shirtless females?


I would, any more. I am out there just to earn money, nothing else. Anything that interferes with that must be put to the side.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers.


Completely? You're either shirtless or you're not.

Not on my leather seats, no thanks. I've got a big tubing area not far so it comes up.

Tubers tend not to have masks, just another reason to avoid them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> Completely? You're either shirtless or you're not.


A lot of the college chicks I've picked up definitely found the gray area between wearing a shirt and not. &#128514;

The weekend before Halloween was hilarious. Groups of girls wearing what could barely be considered lingerie getting in my car shivering and whining "it's so cold out there!"

Well yeah, sweetie, it's 40° and you're practically naked. &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


Just one.
She was wearing Amateur Night Blue Ribbon for First place at Larry Flynts HUSTLER CLUB ON BOURBON STREET.

The shoulder to hip blue ribbon was All she wore

She sat up front by me.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Had a women change her shirt mid ride with the classic “Don’t look”. Also an unfortunate event in a 100 degree day. Guy comes out with shorts in his hands gets in the car and goes like “Omg didn’t know it was so hot” then asks if I mind if he changes into his shorts in the car and I replied a straight YES, I do. He changed into his shorts anyway... It felt so premeditated it’s not even funny.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would, any more. I am out there just to earn money, nothing else. Anything that interferes with that must be put to the side.


Why would a shirtless female 'interfere' with your job? It wouldn't if I were driving. I had a bottomless girl masturbate in my cab, I picked her up from a lesbian bar, but, I got her home just fine.

I asked her why she did that. She said, "You look like the type of guy who would enjoy it".

Couldn't argue with her there.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


I have, I picked up a young lady at an outdoor EDM party in Toronto (veld). She sat in the front seat, totally topless.

I asked her to put her shirt on... I was honest with her that I was having trouble concentrating on the road. She laughed and then put her top on.

That is one of those moments when I felt like a total idiot and like I've let all of mankind down. I bought a dashcam the next day....


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

UE _delivery guy _tonight was shirtless.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Glitter. Lint roller! Or just wrap some tape around your hand, sticky side out and pat like mad.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Uber says not to talk to the driver? Wtf?


Yeah where do I get some of that?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> My second week of Ubering the 8pm to 4am weekend drunk shift a young woman took off her shirt to show me her new nipple piercing. I thought dam....this job is going to be fun!


She was an Uber shill.
There to get you addicted to driving.
Did it work?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> She was an Uber shill.
> There to get you addicted to driving.
> Did it work?


It did and working 8pm to 4am Friday and Saturday 2017 to 2019 there were plenty more. Those hours you could make good money with the multiplier surge and as a fringe benefit saw some crazy happenings. Driving an Uber after midnight is an unbelievable experience. In 2019 when they killed the multiplier surge that was it for me. No more but a few good memories.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I have refused several dudes because they had no shirt. Invariably, they are either covered in sweat, soaked with pool water (with wet shorts, another auto-decline), doused with beer, or bloody and dirty because they were recently bar brawling.

I've picked up girls in bikinis, but as a rule they often aren't worth it. They leave sweat stains, pool water stains, etc., and Uber/Lyft have become stingy on clean up fees. I may make exceptions. This rule is made to be bent and broken.

I've picked up a stripper that didn't have a shirt on. No pasties, either. She was so drunk she passed out in the back seat, having never put her shirt on. Her boss, the house mother, had to walk her out, and just tossed a shirt at her as she closed the door. That shirt was still on my floor after the stripper exited. Late at night, I might have refused, but it was a Sunday afternoon. I recall it was a long trip, too, over an hour.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> View attachment 502659


If Randy wanted a ride shirtless holding a bunch of greasy hamburgers would you do it?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I've picked up a stripper that didn't have a shirt on. No pasties, either. She was so drunk she passed out in the back seat, having never put her shirt on. Her boss, the house mother, had to walk her out, and just tossed a shirt at her as she closed the door. That shirt was still on my floor after the stripper exited. Late at night, I might have refused, but it was a Sunday afternoon. I recall it was a long trip, too, over an hour.


The house mother? What kind of convent did you say this was?


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


Shirtless?, not a good sign. Or worse when I received a ping at a Starbucks In a strip mall pull up and sure enough the pax had just finished working out in the 24hr gym across the parking lot. Shirt is soaked in his stank. Cracked the window to tell him 
"NOT A CHANCE" and asked how would he like to be the next pax to follow him, his reply wtf do I care your getting paid. Now the upside is the timer had been running with about two plus min to go and get this I said would it be possible if you could run inside Starbucks and grab a paper towel to wipe off and he bought it! F You cancel your a$$ no show. For me it seems that 80% of pax are low maintenance if not entertaining 15% are not necessarily bad pax but straight up oblivious. May I get a drum roll please for those remaining 5% who prove that without a doubt there is no chance for world peace.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> After quite a few rides, I had two shirtless passengers for my Uber. Had a ping at 11:03 pm, Sunday, off the exit on 31st and Lake Shore Drive by the beach (east side of Lake Shore Dr). There was an area where I saw a sign (Uber/Lyft pickups). A rider called me and said they are closing the beach. Three men walked up, and two of them had no shirt. They were dressed and acted very flamboyantly. Very animated, as they were under the influence. The destination was 8 East Chestnut in Chicago downtown. As the ride ended, they asked me up to their condo to party and drink. I said no. They tipped me $10. It didn't really bother me, but I was wondering if others had many completely shirtless passengers. This was a first for me.


Unfortunately I've had quite a few.

9.5 of 10 stink


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Why couldn’t the three college cross country team girls I picked up be shirtless?


----------



## SWFL Driver (May 14, 2020)

I pulled up to pick up a pax last week. He's in the driveway in front of an old buick station wagon with the hood up. No shirt, no mask, but two suitcases by the front door. He said my wife is not ready yet, but you can grab the bags and put them in the trunk while you're waiting. 
I'm getting weird vibes but still hanging in there because its a $35 ride to the airport. Then the guy says I'm going to ride up with her then ride back with you. It hit me he was clueless. Probably his first ride (5 star rating). I backed out of the driveway with him saying wait, wait.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You’d think all mine would have been from the 4 water parks in the area,

nope... shirtless hoodrats...


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Shirtless?, not a good sign. Or worse when I received a ping at a Starbucks In a strip mall pull up and sure enough the pax had just finished working out in the 24hr gym across the parking lot. Shirt is soaked in his stank. Cracked the window to tell him
> "NOT A CHANCE" and asked how would he like to be the next pax to follow him, his reply wtf do I care your getting paid. Now the upside is the timer had been running with about two plus min to go and get this I said would it be possible if you could run inside Starbucks and grab a paper towel to wipe off and he bought it! F You cancel your a$$ no show. For me it seems that 80% of pax are low maintenance if not entertaining 15% are not necessarily bad pax but straight up oblivious. May I get a drum roll please for those remaining 5% who prove that without a doubt there is no chance for world peace.


You are quite the villain in this story, too spineless to just be direct, to cheap to cancel and take the L, and devious enough to lie to someone's face.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> Sister @Mkang14, you could write a humorous news column. Perfect funny rejoinder...


@Mkang14 must have been abducted by aliens (the green kind), she's been missing for a month now...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Shirtless, no... 
Scared shitless at my driving, a few :laugh:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Saturday night a girl took off her shirt and tied it around her face as a mask. She had some sort of elongated bra-like contraption on under. 

Life can be good.


----------

